# Quotes for pressurized cylinder



## raven (10 Jan 2012)

Hi there, 

I'm wondering how much one could expect to pay to replace and install an immersion cylinder with a newer pressurized variety, approx 300 liters and solar ready (not putting in panels, just future proofing).  I was told that these days, there's not a huge difference in price between the newer one and the older copper one (c 100 euro), so may as well put in the newer type just in case we want solar in the future.

The work would involve moving the new one a couple feet away from where the old one was, still within the same hot press.
I got  a quote there of nearly 1700euro including VAT which sounds very excessive altogether to me, - but I'm not sure how much these things typically cost.
Sounds a bit like a rip off
Thanks..


----------



## clonboy (10 Jan 2012)

i rememer buying mine in the north, 300 litre triple coil, cant rememer the exact price ut i googled and found this, so it seems they are expensive
[broken link removed]


----------



## Shane007 (10 Jan 2012)

I don't know where you got your price for a copper cylinder as a standard 136 litre insulated single coil cylinder will cost you about €185.

If you are going with solar and pressurizing the hot water, you need to go with stainless steel. Some come with a pressure kit, but if they don't a pressure kit will cost you about €185 on its own. A 300 litre dual coil stainless steel cylinder will cost you guts of €1,000 or more. Joule manufacture very nice ones. There are a couple of ones you need to stay clear from. It better to go with what I call "fridge finish" cylinders rather than the spray foam ones. Ensure you have temperature probe sockets in the correct positions otherwise they will switch on the system at night dumping heat from the cylinder to the panel on the roof. This had be baffled on one occasion and took me a while to figure out what was going on. I have come across two of these in the past.

So €1,700 including VAT was not extortionate if it included a good quality cylinder, all fittings and copper to re-route your existing system to suit. Remember your heating system will have to be drained down, hot press altered to suit larger cylinder and probably the cwst in the attic may have to drain down to move the cold feed isolating valve to above the new higher cylinder. Fittings alone will be the guts of €100.


----------

